# MN Elk Hunt



## specialpatrolgroup

Got back from hunting yesterday at 3am, my brother (not pictured) got this bull 3 hours before sunset the last day of the season in Kittson county MN, it's a officially an 8x8. Used a .270 with 150gr partitions, loaded pretty hot, took two shots to get him on the ground @300 yards, neither shot exited the animal, I recovered one of the bullets, and it performed as advertised. I had no idea how tough an elk hide was until we went to process it, our buck alpha hunter knifes were not nearly sharp enough, we actually field processed the animal with by 3" benchmade pocket knife as that was the only thing we had that was sharp enough.


----------



## duckp

Wow,absolutely beautiful bull!Congrats to you and your brother.
And,I hear ya on knives and elk.  I bring 3 very sharp ones.(used to carry a sharpener but at night when tired and in a hurry,as is often the case,too dangerous for me.)


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Here are a couple picks of the bullet we were able to recover.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

And here is my brother (5'10") with the elk hoisted up.


----------



## Sask hunter

Nice elk! Bigger is definately better when it comes to elk.


----------



## BirdJ

All I can say is OUTSTANDING!!! That is a very nice bull!!!!! Hats off to your brother.


----------



## wurgs

CONGRATS!! Beautiful bull


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Official score 362 3/8, B&C!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

fantastic


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thats very neat for MN. I've wanted to apply but know the odds aren't very good and can't imagine getting on land is a real treat either.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Getting on land isnt that hard, its not like its deer season. A lot of farmers dont like them, they bust through fences and piss on hay, after that cattle wont eat it but the Elk will return later to eat it. But you need to plan at least 2 days going around talking to people in Richland, St Joeseph and Popelton townships, because the Elk can be anywhere.


----------

